# Guns & Ammo Complete book for the AK-47 2009 edition



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Ive been looking for this issue for a while anyone know how to get this one?


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Have you contacted Guns and Ammo to see if they have in back issues? I don't know if I have the 2009 one I think mine is the 2010 one I will have to look when I get home. Also try ebay and see if they have any.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

I tried both ebay and G&A took me to intermedia outdoors found the 2011 already owned the 2010 but, haven't found the 09 issue with the soviet flag in the background. Yeah I'm gonna try and give G&A a phone call THANKS


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I think mine is the 2010 one. has the white, green, and red background. I found it today but didnt look at the date. Now I have to get the 2 I don't have.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Ya that's the 2010(Bulgarian Flag) I didn't know it was a series and I don't know how many there's gonna be. You can get the 2011(Romanian Flag) one at store.intermediaoutdoors.com total cost was 9.55 and they send it in an envelope not just a sticker and raw in the mail. I contacted Guns & Ammo and they sent me to InterMedia the only one they had for back issues was the 2011. Good luck with the 2009(Soviet Flag) man


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks I saw the 2011 issue on Guns and Ammo when I went on there to check for you. I am in the processing currently of ordering it. But for some reason my cable internet is being a turd today.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for your help I appreciate it.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Any luck? I may have actually found you a copy. Guy is going to check his stuff out as he thinks he bought a couple. If he has it I will send it to you.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

That would be awesome man thanks


----------



## oLovebety (Jan 28, 2012)

8Eric6 said:


> Ya that's the 2010(Bulgarian Flag) I didn't know it was a series and I don't know how many there's gonna be. You can get the 2011(Romanian Flag) one at store.intermediaoutdoors.com total cost was 9.55 and they send it in an envelope not just a sticker and raw in the mail. I contacted Guns & Ammo and they sent me to InterMedia the only one they had for back issues was the 2011. Good luck with the 2009(Soviet Flag) man


Was there an edition with Yugo flag on it?


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

not that I know of unless it's a new one but hell I didn't know there were 3 until about a month ago. There's probably a new one coming out soon I know the two I have both say display till June.


----------



## oLovebety (Jan 28, 2012)

You are probably right, now that I think about it, I'm not sure where did I get the idea in the first place...


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

the 2012 issue is out now


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

The guy didn't have any extras. Sorry, but, thanks for the heads up on the new edition.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

no worries man thanks for trying


----------

